# Beginners review of TB 25-1414SC Titanium Tweets



## tophatjimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

Disclaimer: I am fairly new to the world of DIY drivers and by no means an expert in any way, shape or form. My review contains my own personal observations using my ears and my car.

*Car:*
1995 Chevy Camaro

*Current equipment:*
_Head Unit:_ Alpine CVA-1005 Multimedia Center
_Media Libraray/Source:_ Modded Xbox loaded w/MP3's (I know, I know) @ 192kps or higher
_Front Components:_ Infinity Kappa 60.7cs
_Rear Fill:_ None
_Subwoofers:_ (2) Diamond Audio CM3 12"
_Mid/High Amp:_ Arc Audio 4150-CXLR
_Sub Amp:_ Arc Audio 1500D-R
_Processor:_ Audio Control 2XS (2700Hz HP/LP)

*Initial Impressions:*
I like they way these look. Nice, sleek, understated. The flange and housing looks to be ABS plastic, but they still have a little weight to them. All in all they look better than most "car audio" tweeters I've come across.
Being a titanium dome tweeter I was a little apprehensive. My only other exposure to a titanium tweeter was with my brother-in-law's older MBQ Q series components and those would make your ears bleed.

*Install:*
I took out the Infinity 1" alum dome Kappa tweets and temporarily velcroed the Tangs to the door sail just inside the rear view mirror. Drivers side is around 15* off axis, passengers side is on axis.

*Listening:*
I ran through some familiar tracks. Some Tool, Theory of a Deadman, older Phil Collins, Steve Winwood, Pink Floyd and some others. Across the board the Tangs are a much nicer tweet than the Kapppa's. Much more defined and open sounding and not nearly as harsh, plus running my Kappas to 2700hz they would occasionally break up on certain songs or passages. Not the Tangs they played my music very well. Sounded KILLER on the guitar intro of Tool's Jambi.

But they never let you forget they are a metal dome tweeter. As much as I prefer them to the Kappa's, they are fatiguing for me to listen to. I assume its due to the breakup node @ 18Khz as mentioned by npdang.

*Conclusion:*
Vastly better than the Kappa tweeters at my crossover settings, but even moderately loud listening levels leave my ears in a little discomfort. I'll probably keep these in the car for now. Maybe try to mount them a little more off axis and see what happens until I bite the bullet and buy a set of Seas 27AFNC/G alum tweets.

~FIN~


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanks for the Review!

Were you able to accurately level-match the tweeters to the mids via 2xs or amps gains and/or eq?

Also go ahead and try them a bit more off-axis or play with different angles and locations.

Thanks again!


----------

